# Langschaft Kurzschaft Hä?



## til (23. Oktober 2002)

Wo Albi gerade Bootsfachfragen beantwortet:
1. Wie erkenne ich, ob ein Motor Langschaft oder Kurzschaft ist?
2. Was ist normalerweise an einem Schlauchboot dran und was an einem Porta-Bote?
3. Was passiert, wenn ich einen langsch. an ein Boot für kurzsch. dranmache, bzw. umgekehrt?


----------



## Albatros (23. Oktober 2002)

Hi Til#h

Es gibt Boote, die sind für Kurzschaftmotoren, Langschaftmotoren und Ultralangschaftmotoren vorgesehen. Die beiden erstgenannten, sind die üblichen. Es richtet sich nach der Spiegelhöhe des Bootes und wird folgender Maßen gemessen:

Kurzschaft ca. 38 cm
Langschaft ca. 50 cm
Ultralangschaft ca. 70 cm

Das heißt: Man rechnet von Spiegelkante Aufhängung bin Unterkante Rumpf des Bootes. Die Kavitationsplatte des Außenborders (Die dreieckige Platte über dem Propeller) soll in etwa 2 cm unter Unterkante Rumpf sein, so ist gewährleistet, daß das Boot auch vernünftig läuft. Alles andere kann man durch die Trimmung des Motors verstellen.

Wenn Du nun z.B. einen Kurzschaftmotor an ein Boot hängst, welches für Langschaftmotoren vorgesehen ist, wirst Du über kurz oder Lang einen Wasserpumpenschaden davontragen. Die Ansaugschlitze für das Kühlwasser sind viel zu hoch und der Motor saugt vor allem bei Kurvenfahrten oder Gleitfahrten &quot;Luft&quot; und das darf er nicht...

Wenn Du einen Langschaftmotor an ein Boot hängst, welches für Kurzschaftmotoren vorgesehen ist, passiert folgendes: Das Fahrverhalten vor allem bei langsamer Fahrt ist unmöglich. Das Boot ist schwer auf Kurz zu halten, da der Propeller viel zu tief im Wasser ist. Auch im flacheren Bereichen bekommst Du viel zu schnell Grundberührung und das geht auf Kosten des Propellers. 

Kanst Du Frage 2 mal etwas genauer definieren


----------



## til (23. Oktober 2002)

@Albi:
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Frage 2 werde ich mir mit Hilfe eines Zollstocks vielleicht selbst beantworten, aber trotzdem:
Ist ein Schlaucboot normalerweise(es war ein kleines Zodiac 3,60m) für Lang- oder Kurzschaft? Ich Tippe jetzt eher auf Langschaft, denn ich denke das Brett hinten war schon 50cm hoch.
Und wie ist es mit dem Portabote (mein neues Boot)? mhm da muss ich echt Messen.
PS:
Komisch war beim Portabote: der Spiegel hat so ne art kleine Einbuchtung, oder eher Absenkung:

....Motor
----\____/----
I............I
I............I
-------------- 

Wo der Motor hin kommt. Wenn ich meinen Motor da normal montiere, kann ich nicht steuern! Also muss ich denn Motor ein Paar Zentimeter hochziehen, damit der Steuerknüppel nicht mehr am Spiegel anschlägt. Dadurch &quot;verkürze&quot; ich natürlich die Schaftlänge. Tönt irgendwie suboptimal, vielleicht sollte ich dann lieber die Absenkung im Spiegel verbeitern. Werde bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mal die Postition der Kavitationsplatte überprüfen.

Edit: habe in meiner Zeichnung die Leerzeichen durch Punkte ersetzt, weil mir die Boardsoftware die Leerzeichen rauskürzt.


----------



## Michael Grabow (23. Oktober 2002)

Ich hatte ein zodiac 380- ist n&acute; Kurzschaft. Gemessen wird von der Motorauflage bis zur Kaviationsplatte. Damit die Schraube keine Luft zieht (Kavitation) sollte die K-platte eine Linie mit dem Kiel bilden, daher ist es schlecht die Spiegelhöhe als Mass zu nehmen. Such dir die www. site des Bootsherstellers und schau auf die Empfehlung


----------



## Albatros (23. Oktober 2002)

Hi Michael#h

Ja, entweder bündig oder knapp unter dem Rumpf. Die Angaben von den Motorenherstellern (380mm u. 510mm) beziehen sich jedoch auf die jeweilige Spiegelhöhe des Bootes, also Kurz- oder Langschaft. Misst man einen Außenborder vom Bracket bis zur Kavitationplatte wird man feststellen, daß man nicht auf die oben genannte Maße kommt, sondern immer einige cm mehr. 

Das ganze kannst Du

HIER 

auch noch mal nachlesen.

@Til

ich vermute auch mal, daß es sich um einen Kurzschaftmotor handelt. Aber zur Sicherheit lieber noch mal nachmessen. Egal ob Kurz- oder Langschaft, Du hast immer die Möglichkeit den Spiegel dementsprechend zu verändern. Bei dem Porta Boot könntest Du ein Stückchen Holz unter dem Bracket des Außenborders auf der Spiegelplatte legen, damit wird das Anschlagen der Pinne dann verhindert...


----------



## til (23. Oktober 2002)

@Albi:
Ja, das mit dem Holz ist mir auch schon eingefallen, wäre einfacher als &acute;von Hand&acute; den Motor höher zu montieren. Aber jetzt schau ich mir das erst nochmal genauer an, wie hoch der Motor idealerweise montiert sein sollte, vielleicht ist&acute;s dann doch besser, am Spiegel rumzusägen.


----------

